#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: مشکل وصل نشدن wifi لپ تاپ hp pavilion dv3 4170 ee

## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همکاران گرامی 
لپ تاپ فوق ویندوز سون 32بیت نصب هست روی آیکن wifi در کنار ساکن ویندوز کلیک میکنیم هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته باز نمیشه تا لیست wifi بیاره بالا لطفا اگه امکانش هست همکاران گرامی راهنمایی بفرمایند باید چکار کنم؟درضمن آیکن wifi هیچ علامت ضربدر روش نیست دقیقاً مثل این هست که درایور نصب باشه که درضمن درایور هم نصب هستش.منتظر جواب همکاران و اساتید محترم هستم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## maryam_sh

کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟تو را خدا کارم گیره لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید؟

----------


## دیوانه3

درود دوست عزیزشما روی ایکون وایفای دوبار کلیک کن تا براتون اگه وایفایتون مخفی نباشه درصفحه مانیتورتون مشاهده خواهد شد سب امنیت انتخاب ورمز وایفای خودرا وارد کنید واتصال برقرار خواهد شد.

----------


## دیوانه3

درضمن شما اول باید داریور وایفای خودتونو رو لبتابتون نصب کنید واز نظر سخت افزار شناخته بشه  اگه ندارید از نت بگیرید یا با نرم افزارانلاین داریو بک کلا سیتم خودتون ابدیت تا بروزرسانی قطعات نصب بشه و نقص تو شناسایی قظعات باشه برطرف بشه.

----------


## Xmansajad

درایور شبکه رو از داخل device manager پاک کنین مجدد با درایور پک انلاین اخرین ورژن رو نصب کنین.
جواب نگرفتین ویندوز تعویض کنین، 10 نصب کنین.

----------


## سای را

درود 
اول ازنظرنرم افزاری چک کنید اگر مشکل حل نگردید 
خیلی وقتها سخت افزاری مشکل پیش میاد ممکن ازبرد ماژول وای فاتون باشه 
ممکنه برد ماژول درست درجای خودش نباشه 
ممکنه کانکتورهای کابل آنتن که روی برد نصب میشند ازجای خود جداشده باشند 

download.jpg

----------

